# Substrate for Malawi setup



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello,

I am in the process of upgrading my 120 to a 265 and want to change out the substrate. Currently have pea gravel - fish don't seem to mind it - they are constantly digging through it.

I am going with a darker 3d background with dark brown rocks. I was thinking of using aragonite in this tank but really don't think the bright white would go well with the background and rocks.

So I started looking at pool filter sand - apparently it is also pretty much white.

I found another course sand called red garnet but can't seem to locate any in the GTA. Anyone familiar with this stuff?

I am also trying to find spectraquartz but no luck - anyone know where to buy this in the GTA?

Any other suggestions?

Thanks in advance...

Steve


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey spas,

We met again over at the new LFS the other day and talked a little bit about your new project. Very exciting time for you and your family. Everything has to be done right the first time.

That red garnet looks really good from the google images I searched. I have no idea where you would be able to source that.

For something slightly darker than PFS or argonite, what about the old play sand, construction sand or beach sand? Perhaps too fine. Have you look at some of the products from Caribsea? I think you might like the Ivory Coast sand or the Sunset gold.

Here's a link: http://www.caribsea.com/itempage_freshwatersubstrate_africancichlidmix.htm


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Des...

It was good seeing again this past weekend!

The Ivory Coast is exactly the colour mix I am looking for 

I will head over to BA and see what it looks like in person...

Take Care,
Steve


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

What size aragonite do you typically use for Malawi setups - i noticed you can get sugar size right up to small gravel size (2 to 3 mm).

Finally is crushed coral and aragonite the same thing sold under two different names?

If it was down the aragonite or PFS - which would you choose and why?

Sorry for all the questions guys - I appreciate all your help 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

Check this link if you haven't already done so.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/aquarium_substrates.php

PFS - cheap and looks good, but will not buffer your pH. Our city water has high pH any how so I wouldn't be too worried.

Argonite - more expensive than PFS but keeps pH high.

3 of my later tanks use a mixture of PFS and argonite for all the benefits.

I haven't had experience with crushed coral.


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

I used black sandblasting material for my substrate in my 100gal. Seems to bring out the colors in the fish. Only downside is you see the poop easier (plus is easier clean up). You can get it from a contractor tool rental place. Runs about $15 for 100lbs.


----------



## FISHBUM (Dec 27, 2012)

I used to use a pool filter sand that was a mix of black and brown. It was awesome! Came pre-washed and dustless and a 50lb bag was like $7. I used to keep it in all my tanks. Looked very similar to mattymac's pics. It was rounded though. I know some sand blasting sands are "sharp" for better effectiveness when sand blasting.

Nick


----------

